# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Что такое самокритика?

## Irina

_«Что такое самокритика? Это дефект человеческой психики, который заставляет индивидуума ошибочно предполагать, что он не самый лучший, красивый, умный и скромный на свете. А что такое самоирония? Это когда он делает вид, что ему это смешно».
(афоризм неизвестного мне автора)_

*А что вы думаете по этому поводу?*

----------


## Asteriks

Не согласна с автором. Самокритика - это умение видеть свои недостатки.

----------


## Irina

Полностью согласна с *Asteriks*  А под самоиронией понимаю способность принять с юмором свои недостатки.

----------


## BiZ111

А я согласен с автором  Так что девки...тиха тут

----------


## Banderlogen

Мы браним себя только для того, чтобы нас похвалили. Франсуа Ларошфуко.
Всякая самокритика - это скрытая похвала. Мы ругаем себя для того лишь, чтобы показать свою непредвзятость. Сэмюэл Джонсон.
Самокритики нет. Ярно Литтэ.

----------


## Alexanderr

> Мы браним себя только для того, чтобы нас похвалили.


Бывает такое. Человек сам себя критикует, но если это же попытается сделать его ближний, то очень скоро об этом пожалеет.
Но цитата Франсуа характеризует не всех людей. Есть такие люди, кто искренне себя критикует и похвалы не ждёт, но пытается исправиться. А есть те, кто говорит, что вот такой я, с недостатками, воспринимайте меня таким, какой я есть.

----------


## Asteriks

> Мы браним себя только для того, чтобы нас похвалили. Франсуа Ларошфуко.


Против таких гигантов не попрёшь, но человеку свойственно думать о своих поступках и анализировать их в отсутствие посторонних. И быть недовольным собой не означает ждать похвалы. Главное не переборщить с самокритикой, а то лишняя самокритика вызывает уныние у окружающих. В этой части самокритика близка с заниженной самооценкой.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Самокритика необходима  для своевременной и адекватной коррекции поведения во всех сферах нашей жизни. Она способствует трезвому и здравому пониманию того, кто я есть и каков я на самом деле. Самокритика помогает  распознавать и устранять недостатки и изъяны, не дожидаясь, пока другие обратят на них твоё внимание.
И, к стати, совершенно нет необходимости заниматься самокритикой публично (думаю, Ларошфуко имел в виду как раз этот случай ).

----------


## Irina

Самокритика помогает стать сильным и уверенным . А самоирония даёт силы и уверенность в том, что мы способны сами посмеяться над собой, лишая этого удовольствия посторонних.

----------

